# Temporary Heat



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm looking for a safe way to temporarily heat our on site work shop. The shop is in the loft of an uninsulated horse barn and we have approximately 1200 sf to heat this winter. Salamander heaters are out of the question since the barn is like a big box of kindling.

Any ideas? Anything new out there?

This would only be during work hours. We have an area that is heated for storage of paint and other things we don't want to freeze during off hours.

Thanks


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Pretty much anything that is strong enough to heat a barn witll require a 'flamed' heater. If you are going to be in the shop while it is on, I don't really see the danger. These things are designed safe, have cut-off features and do a good job at heating a place up quick. Just keep a fire extinguisher nearby if you have concerns. Only other option for temporary is electric heat. It is slow and costly. I don't think you would be happy, or warm.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Has anyone tried these?

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200362085_200362085


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Overhead radiant heaters will work if you have a low enough ceiling and specific work stations


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

See if your HVAC guy or a reseller has any dented air handlers that they will sell you. Hook it up to a water heater or boiler. When you are done for the season - drain it & store it


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

maybe a heated floor mat of some kind? It wouldn't be much, but if done correctly would at least help keep the toes warm...

~Matt


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

What kind of power is available in the barn? Does it have 240?

If you have the power available, I have used a old 10kw air handler/furnace with a cord that I made up. I just lay the air handler on some saw horses, hook up a temp thermostat, and plug it in to a receptacle hooked up to a 40 or 50 amp breaker.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

There is a 400 amp service in the "barn". It has a few offices down stairs and some horse stables on the back side. The ceilings upstairs are about 16' to the peak.

I'd love to buy that electric furnace but I can't imagin what the shipping would cost going coast to coast.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

There are some very good radiant
propane heaters that mount 
right on top of the bottle.
There are even some large ones
intended for ceiling mount.
Warms you and your tools, not the air.
Like this,
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...110944&ci_sku=B000YHQVHK&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001
There is a much better source, 
but don't have time to look right now.


----------



## CBG (Oct 28, 2008)

*Pro-Temp heaters work great.*

Yeah, we're currently using the Pro-Temp heaters here in Ct. they work very well, but at 240v. and 50 amps...they're a bit "thirsty". They're designed to increase the ambient air temp. by 20 degrees or so. They blow a warm air, not hot. So warm up takes a little longer, but much safer than salamanders, that for sure!!


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

CBG said:


> Yeah, we're currently using the Pro-Temp heaters here in Ct. they work very well, but at 240v. and *50 amps*...they're a bit "thirsty". They're designed to increase the ambient air temp. by 20 degrees or so. They blow a warm air, not hot. So warm up takes a little longer, but much safer than salamanders, that for sure!!


How's that working for you? It's a 63 amp. Have any trips at the breaker?


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

neolitic said:


> There are some very good radiant
> propane heaters that mount
> right on top of the bottle.
> There are even some large ones
> ...


I use Mr. Heater. Tank Top Heater, mounts right on top of the bottle and IT HEATS! :furious:

Here is their stuff: http://www.mrheater.com/products.asp?catid=40


----------



## CBG (Oct 28, 2008)

Jason - No problem so far....


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

LNG24 said:


> I use Mr. Heater. Tank Top Heater, mounts right on top of the bottle and IT HEATS! :furious:
> 
> Here is their stuff: http://www.mrheater.com/products.asp?catid=40


That's the one! :clap:
I got mine at Farm & Fleet though.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

LNG24 said:


> I use Mr. Heater. Tank Top Heater, mounts right on top of the bottle and IT HEATS! :furious:
> 
> Here is their stuff: http://www.mrheater.com/products.asp?catid=40


I have a few of those. Very dangerous though. No shut off if they tip over. I have two multi fuel salamanders too that push out 115,000 BTU's. They would both make me nervous in this barn. It would run about 1.5 mill to rebuild it!

Below is just part of it, there is another half that mirrors it to the left and a 20'w x 30'l breeze way that connects them.



I'm going to have a few young guys working in there for the most part and want something safe if it goes unattended for a little while.

I'm going to have to go electric for sure. The bonus is, I won't be paying the fuel bill!:clap:


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

That is one amazing Barn. What kind of work you doing in there? Is that your work, the barn? 

Yes, electric is nice because you use their electric! The do make permanently mounted units for those propane tanks. 

I might be wrong, but I think the tanks have a shut off it they tip over. Am I right people?


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

We have a lot of pre-fab stuff that goes on in there. It's for the job I have posted in "my photos".

It's a high end exterior restoration to a 60k sf Georgian revival in Dutchess County, NY

Nice work if you can get it:whistling


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

LNG24 said:


> That is one amazing Barn. What kind of work you doing in there? Is that your work, the barn?
> 
> Yes, electric is nice because you use their electric! The do make permanently mounted units for those propane tanks.
> 
> I might be wrong, but I think the tanks have a shut off it they tip over. Am I right people?


Have seen these in auto shops
http://www.mrheater.com/productdetails_extended.asp?catid=50&id=41
some flammables in those places.
Used to hang out in a sheep barn
tatht was used to rebuild heavy
equipment in the winter, they 
had them hooked up to a big 
storage tank.
These guys have tip-over cut off.
http://www.mrheater.com/productdetails.asp?catid=44

Nothing beats someone else paying
the bill though. :thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Have seen these in auto shops
> http://www.mrheater.com/productdetails_extended.asp?catid=50&id=41
> some flammables in those places.
> Used to hang out in a sheep barn
> ...



HD, Lowes and MANY Companies use them. Heat like HELL!!!! Nearly Sunburn type Heat! Designed to be hard mounted and permanent!

I am a fan of the Cannons! 











http://www.toolfetch.com/media/28477.jpg


----------



## canuck (Oct 22, 2008)

I just started using L.B. White Premier unit heaters and they work great. They are compact and no worry about open flames.


----------

